

The Infinitely Profitable Program (2008) - luu
http://peetm.com/blog/?p=55

======
ColinWright
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5920732](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5920732)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5831515](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5831515)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4245639](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4245639)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1025294](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1025294)
(a few comments)

------
PeterWhittaker
Bwa ha ha ha! tl;dr: Zero byte program sold for 5 pounds; when executed would
instantly rerun last program run, making life easier for the user. 5 pounds
divided by zero bytes is infinite profit.

Well, if you ignore the unit mismatch.

Well worth a quick skim.

